# Orlando Sentinel: Same Me-Mac goes meekly when it counts



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Ahh yes, the bitter Orlando Media strikes again.....



> Now that Tracy McGrady is back at the familiar place where he always is in early May -- out of the playoffs -- Orlando Magic fans should take this time to thank General Manager John Weisbrod for sparing them an offseason filled with misery and malaise.
> 
> Yes, thank him.





> Can you imagine where this franchise would be right now if Weisbrod hadn't traded Me-Mac after last season? The Magic would be out of the playoffs, Grant Hill would have ended a sixth straight season out with an injury and, worst of all, McGrady would be walking out of here as a free agent with the Magic receiving no compensation for him.
> 
> The Magic may not have received equal value for a player of McGrady's status, but at least they got something decent. Steve Francis may be erratic, but he has value. He's a borderline all-star who plays hard, plays hurt and doesn't quit on his team a la Me-Mac.





> In the biggest moments, Me-Mac comes up small. Tiger wears red on Sunday. If Me-Mac were a golfer, he'd wear yellow.
> 
> How else do you explain his new team, the Houston Rockets, going on the road and taking a 2-0 lead against the Dallas Mavericks in their first-round series, then not only blowing the lead, but losing in Game 7 by, um, 40 POINTS!





> Certainly, McGrady is a great scorer, but he doesn't have that certain something the greatest players have -- the ability to elevate their teams to another level. McGrady is Peyton Manning. He puts up phenomenal numbers, but when the defining moment comes, he shrinks.
> 
> If he were truly great, he wouldn't have an 0-5 playoff record. If he were truly great, he wouldn't have allowed his team to finish with a league-worst record as the Magic did last season. The last time the league's leading scorer was on the NBA's worst team was Neil Johnston in 1952. Yes, that Neil Johnston.



http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...?coll=orl-sports-headlines&ctrack=1&cset=true

-------

Ahh yes, Orlando Magic beat writers are so,so bitter about their Franchise letting ANOTHER superstar leave the Magic. Good for them, cuz I honestly don't give a damn.

Thank Weisbrod for what? Getting rid of a player that can produce for an aging perimeter defender who can't really defend himself when his wife beats his ***? 

I hope Mike Bianchi gets ready for the onslaught that is the 2005/06 Rockets, cuz when they get out the 1st round, he'll be kissing McGrady's ***. 

T-Mac is Peyton Manning huh? Ok, so basically McGrady will snap out of it in 2006 and get out the first round, ok I gotcha Bianchi.


(Disclamer: Sorry about the bad language, folks. Trust me, u don't wanna know what I REALLY wanna call Bianchi..)


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

He's bitter. He's probably crying right now that T-Mac isn't in Orlando.


----------



## Stephen1616 (Apr 30, 2005)

I am so glad we have T-Mac. When I found out the news last off-season I almost $*** my pants. And then when I found out we got rid of (me-me), <- rhymes with stevie HA HA, Francis I really did. I hated Francis don't get me wrong I like the guy just not playing in Houston or with Yao. He was worse than James with his (frantic, wait till the shot clocks down) @$$. After watching an entire season of We-Mac (HA) playing great basketball with his team and by himself I knew he was and is going to be something GREAT.

Just watching that 1st press conference of him in H-Town gave me goose bumps. I love this trade. I feel it was good for both sides ,but Houston did atleast get to the playoffs. Orlando can't say that much.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

their happy about getting francis?? atleast we got to the playoffs in the 5 seed, where did francis lead orlando? hundreds and hudreds of turnovers, a horrible season, no playoffs, and i think they finished like 10 or 11th in the east. I am very confident that with francis orlando will not even make the playoffs in the next 5yrs, and us with tmac will get atleast one nba title within 5yrs. hahaha oh ya, francis didnt even make the all star team this year.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

They are happy getting francis, we are happy having McGrady, that's a fair deal then. Cheers everyone. :banana:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Who cares what some loser writer in Orlando thinks? Orlando's barely even a real city.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

While the Chronicle writes about the bright future ahead the Orlando Sentinel continues to dwell on the past. I think we knew who won this trade a long time ago.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

The man speaks the truth. What is the advantage of having McGrady? You go up big in a series just to end up losing it? In his last two playoff series, McGrady has been up 3-1 and 2-0 and has ended up losing both. This guy is a born loser. The Magic improved by 15 games from last season with McGrady as their leader. I am glad he is gone because McGrady will not only never win a championship, he might not even get out of the first round in his career. Even if his team is up 3-0 in a series, theres still a huge chance they will lose the series with McGrady.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Franco 5 said:


> The man speaks the truth. What is the advantage of having McGrady? You go up big in a series just to end up losing it? In his last two playoff series, McGrady has been up 3-1 and 2-0 and has ended up losing both. This guy is a born loser. The Magic improved by 15 games from last season with McGrady as their leader. I am glad he is gone because McGrady will not only never win a championship, he might not even get out of the first round in his career. Even if his team is up 3-0 in a series, theres still a huge chance they will lose the series with McGrady.



Franco..u mad? :laugh:


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

no, actually i think you guys are mad that you were up 2-0 and blew the series.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Franco 5 said:


> no, actually i think you guys are mad that you were up 2-0 and blew the series.


But are we mad with McGrady? Obviously not. So I don't see what your qualm is.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Did you watch the game when the Rockets were down by 3, McGrady missed a free throw and got the rebound. Then he went to the 3 point line and missed it to lose the game and go down 3-2 in the series. Did you see his reaction? He was smiling. Then in the post conference he was talking about how much fun he was having in the series. Ok, his team was up 2-0, now they were down 3-2, and he was talking about how much fun he was having. Sorry guys but you will never win anything when your franchise player enjoys losing.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Franco, enjoy Steve Francis, I'm sure he'll lead you all to a championship. Please. Look at your team's roster: Dwight Howard (averaging a double double), Steve Francis, Mobley (for a while; worst trade ever), Jameer Nelson, Tony Battie, etc.. yet you couldnt even make the playoffs in the *EAST*!? Orlando's got its own problems with their god awful GM ruining that franchise, worry about that instead of Houston.


----------



## Stephen1616 (Apr 30, 2005)

What is sad is that Orlando started out looking good and H-Town was not doing so well. What happened? Oh Stevie Francis happened. Classic. We have watched Francis do this for too long. I would of been happy with any trade sending him else where. The end result the Rockets got beat in a great 7 game series in the 1st round of the playoffs by a good team. They were not even considered to be a contender. And the Magic oh yea good luck with the lottery, Orlando.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Franco 5 said:


> Did you watch the game when the Rockets were down by 3, McGrady missed a free throw and got the rebound. Then he went to the 3 point line and missed it to lose the game and go down 3-2 in the series. Did you see his reaction? He was smiling. Then in the post conference he was talking about how much fun he was having in the series. Ok, his team was up 2-0, now they were down 3-2, and he was talking about how much fun he was having. Sorry guys but you will never win anything when your franchise player enjoys losing.


WHAT!?!??! HE HAD FUN. THAT ***** IS GOING DOWN. :boxing:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sherwin said:


> Who cares what some loser writer in Orlando thinks?


:yes:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Franco 5 said:


> The man speaks the truth. What is the advantage of having McGrady? You go up big in a series just to end up losing it? In his last two playoff series, McGrady has been up 3-1 and 2-0 and has ended up losing both. This guy is a born loser. The Magic improved by 15 games from last season with McGrady as their leader. I am glad he is gone because McGrady will not only never win a championship, he might not even get out of the first round in his career. Even if his team is up 3-0 in a series, theres still a huge chance they will lose the series with McGrady.


LMAO @ this post. u got Dwight Howard who had double-double in most nites, we sent u Steve Francis, Mobley, Cato, and Grant Hill came back strong, and u guys still couldn't make playoffs in the *EAST*. AND u asked us "What is the advantage of having McGrady"? :rotf:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

The guy who wrote this article did not even mentioned Tmac is now with a Western conference team and in the toughest division (Southwest Division) of the League. With Tmac leading, the team won 51 games.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's pretty obvious there really is nothing else to write about in Orlando. You have to feel a little sorry for them, looking at where they were 2 years ago and where they are now.


----------



## manila_ice (May 12, 2005)

I'm new here. Anyways bianchi is stupid. He didnt even consider the ff:
-tmac is in d western conf and he faced a tough & talented mavs
-score, distribute, defend(Nowitzki 7ft)
I praised tmac in accepting the challenge although they lost. :clap:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I couldn't be happier with T-Mac, I think he's the dang best player in the league. In terms of the trade, I thought I'd miss Cato and Mobley, but given our line-up right now I wouldn't but either of them in our starting line-up (Juwan > Cato and Mobley does not mold well w/ Yao and T-Mac). 

Orlando's got a nice team, but even their fans know that for them to succeed in the long term, Francis has to go.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

Another T-Mac hater writer. McGrady 0-5 in the first round. How many time did Garnett got eliminated in the first round? He didn't get past the 1st round until last season. T-Mac is in the west, teams are tougher. Magic can't even make it in the east, we all know because they ****.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

kisstherim said:


> LMAO @ this post. u got Dwight Howard who had double-double in most nites, we sent u Steve Francis, Mobley, Cato, and Grant Hill came back strong, and u guys still couldn't make playoffs in the *EAST*. AND u asked us "What is the advantage of having McGrady"? :rotf:


Orlando with McGrady - a 21 win season
Orlando with Francis - 36 wins

PS - Francis hit more game winners last year for the Magic than T-Mac did in his 4 years in Orlando. Do you guys really think you're going to win a champinoship with McGrady? All the guy does is make his players set screens so he could jack up 3's. The only time McGrady's team ever wins anything is when the bench players step up (this year = Mike James and Jon Barry). If the bench players dont step up, McGrady's team loses. 

And another thing, that whole "I'll be back next year, I promise that" thing McGrady said. How many years is he going to say that before he gets out of the first round?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

> Orlando with McGrady - a 2players are more of a reason why you had 36 wins this1 win season
> Orlando with Francis - 36 wins


You do know that when tmac was on orlando, the other players sucked, now you guys have dwight howard and grant hill. those two players are more of a reason for your 36 game victory than francis is. 

The best way to figure out who is a better player... hmm oh ya the rockets beat orlando this year each time!!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Franco 5 said:


> Orlando with McGrady - a 21 win season
> Orlando with Francis - 36 wins


Not quite. More like:

McGrady all by himself: 21 win season
Orlando with Dwight Howard and Grant Hill: 36 win season

Had Orlando *also* had a brilliant superstar like McGrady, they could have parlayed Grant Hill's amazing comeback season and Howard's fine rookie season into more than another lottery finish.

But you already know all this. You're getting out all your frustration at having lost one of the rare franchise players in the league, due to Weisbrod's stupidity, by spitting vitriol.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Franco 5 said:


> Orlando with McGrady - a 21 win season
> Orlando with Francis - 36 wins


i'm thinking after nick "the brick" anderson, orlando has just become a mecca for failure. think about it.
Rockets with mcgrady- 51 wins
Rockets with francis- 45 wins


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Actually the city of ORL are losers. They have a losing culture. Their scapegoat is gone now and look at them.... they're still losers

Enjoy your And 1 baller

Enjoy the guy with half an ankle each year

Enjoy watching Jameer frustrated when he passes the ball to the SG who wont pass it back

and Enjoy hockeyman trying to make this team into the Pistons hockey style...

LMBO


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Enjoy your series blowing, first round exit team

"I'll be back next year", said McGrady for the 10th year in a row


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Franco, you really need to stop talking. What will be going through your mind next year when you see how great McGrady is, when you see him lead the rockets deep into the playoffs(and hopefully the finals) and when he gets MVP. When any of this happens, I am going to personally PM you and just laugh.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Franco 5 said:


> Enjoy your series blowing, first round exit team
> 
> "I'll be back next year", said McGrady for the 10th year in a row




You mean McGrady led his team to the 1st round and your team missed it again

LOL


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

BTW, from the same writer about a week ago

*And speaking of Jordan, T-Mac now is being compared to His Airness in Houston. Could it be any more sickening for Magic fans than to watch T-Mac soaring and dunking over 7-foot-6 Shawn Bradley and then hitting the game-winner to give the underdog Rockets a 2-0 lead over the Dallas Mavericks? What happened to that selfish, one-dimensional, no-defense-playing Me-Mac who quit on the Magic last year? Well, he had 28 points, 10 assists, eight rebounds, three blocked shots and three steals in Game 2.

And afterward, Houston Chronicle columnist John Lopez wrote that McGrady "was taking more steps toward reaching a Jordanesque kind of place, where everyone knows the ball will be in his hands, the last shot will be his, and there is nothing anyone can do about it."

We could say the game comes much easier for T-Mac now that he's able to throw the ball inside to Yao Ming (13-of-14 from the field, 7-of-7 from the line and 33 points in Game 2) rather than when he used to toss it in to Steven "Hands of Stone" Hunter.
*


Can you say flip flopper


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Pasha The Great said:


> What will be going through your mind next year when you see how great McGrady is, when you see him lead the rockets deep into the playoffs(and hopefully the finals)


Why do you think T-Mac is all of a sudden going to lead the Rockets to the Finals? You act like this guy was a rookie and is going to improve next year. If you haven't noticed, he doesn't improve. He plays the same every year, and loses in the first round every year. I mean come on, up 2-0 in a first round series and instead of talking about a 2nd round matchup right now you're talking about next year.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

Improve also means play better with his teammate.
Jordan didn't reach the finals until he's like 29.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Can Franco explain how Orlando did not even make the playoffs with this lineup? How is it that Orlando only won 36 games?

PG: Francis/Nelson (solid PG)
SG: Mobley/Chrisite
SF: Hill
PF: Howard
C: Cato

Houston on the other hand won 51 games and made the playoffs. We did not even have a solid power forward and Juwan was out of the line up for the last 10 games of the season.

WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

i guess francis didnt improve this year just as franco said about tmac. oh wait tmac only had 23 victories last year and this year he had 51.. hmm looks like he improved alot and francis became worse. wow im sure glad we got rid of francis.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

21 victories actually. And T-Mac didn't improve, he just went to the team with the better players. The reason he left Orlando is because if he stayed they would have lost another 19 in a row and ended up with the worst record in the league again because of that no good "leader". Dwight Howard is now the franchise for Orlando and he's the future. I can't say T-Mac is the past because T-Mac never was.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Franco 5 said:


> I can't say T-Mac is the past because T-Mac never was.


U gotta be kidding me!


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Franco 5 said:


> Why do you think T-Mac is all of a sudden going to lead the Rockets to the Finals? You act like this guy was a rookie and is going to improve next year. If you haven't noticed, he doesn't improve. He plays the same every year, and loses in the first round every year. I mean come on, up 2-0 in a first round series and instead of talking about a 2nd round matchup right now you're talking about next year.


Sounds to me like someones a lil bitter. :biggrin:


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Bitter of what? What exactly did T-Mac do for me as a fan of the Magic? Some great high light dunks sure, but every year it was so frustrating either being out of the playoffs in the first round, or having a 21 win season with T-Mac. And through all that he would still manage to crack a smile during all this losing. In game 7 against the Pistons, McGrady was on the bench on the end of the game having a laugh with teammates, that pissed me off. And he did it again this year with the Rockets when he was smiling after missing that game tying 3, i forgot which game. The Magic didn't make the playoffs this year, but they were a lot better than last year, and Dwight Howard is going to be great and accomplish way more with the Magic than McGrady ever did. Am I bitter about T-Mac leaving? No, I'm glad he's gone. I'm just here tellin you guys that T-Mac is garbage cause all of you seem to be on his jock.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Franco 5 said:


> Bitter of what? What exactly did T-Mac do for me as a fan of the Magic? Some great high light dunks sure, but every year it was so frustrating either being out of the playoffs in the first round, or having a 21 win season with T-Mac.


Bitter about having such terrible management, who never put any real talent around a superstar like McGrady.

Don't be ashamed...it's natural to be bitter about that. Especially if that terrible management was replaced by even dumber management who traded away the superstar to cap it all.

Orlando could have been a tremendous team, with McGrady, D. Howard, Hill and Nelson. But hockeyguy threw that away and a young Hall of Famer.

Yes, it's understandable why you're bitter. So keep ranting; hopefully it's therapeutic.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Don't be ashamed...it's natural to be bitter about that. Especially if that terrible management was replaced by even dumber management who traded away the superstar to cap it all.
> 
> Orlando could have been a tremendous team, with McGrady, D. Howard, Hill and Nelson. But hockeyguy threw that away and a young Hall of Famer.
> 
> Yes, it's understandable why you're bitter. So keep ranting; hopefully it's therapeutic.


LOL, do you know anything? McGrady demanded to be traded. Management didn't just trade him for the hell of it. But it turned out good in the end because now we can start winning some playoff series while Houston become 1st round exits every year. McGrady went to Houston because he was tired of losing in the 1st round, he wanted to go far, and the same exact thing happens. Houston fans probably thought they were going far this year, now they're talking about how they are going far next year. Same ol with McGrady.


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

Franco 5 said:


> LOL, do you know anything? McGrady demanded to be traded. Management didn't just trade him for the hell of it. But it turned out good in the end because now we can start winning some playoff series while Houston become 1st round exits every year. McGrady went to Houston because he was tired of losing in the 1st round, he wanted to go far, and the same exact thing happens. Houston fans probably thought they were going far this year, now they're talking about how they are going far next year. Same ol with McGrady.


Wait a minute, Magic didn't even make the playoffs this year. But you're saying you can start winning some playoff series next year? Hypocrite.

Wait a minute, Magic didn't even put anybody next to T-Mac when he was in Orlando... except that crippled Grant Hill.

Wait a minute, T-Mac has Yao and a set of role players that should improve this summer. Won 51 games in their first season together in the West. Fought a tough series with the Mavs.

Wait a minute, Rockets accomplished more than whatever the Magic did this year.

Same ol bitter Magic fans.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Franco 5 said:


> LOL, do you know anything? McGrady demanded to be traded. Management didn't just trade him for the hell of it.


McGrady wanted out after Weisbrod started bad-mouthing him, making it clear he didn't like McGrady and did not want him on the team. Evidently, McGrady is "not a hockey player."



> Houston fans probably thought they were going far this year


Seemed to me that expectations were tempered for this year, without a whole lot of talent beyond McGrady and Yao. With a better point guard and power forward, the two are a championship nucleus.


----------



## manila_ice (May 12, 2005)

Is sissybrod in here? It looks like he's here...


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Franco 5 said:


> Bitter of what? What exactly did T-Mac do for me as a fan of the Magic? Some great high light dunks sure, but every year it was so frustrating either being out of the playoffs in the first round, or having a 21 win season with T-Mac. And through all that he would still manage to crack a smile during all this losing. *In game 7 against the Pistons, McGrady was on the bench on the end of the game having a laugh with teammates, that pissed me off.* And he did it again this year with the Rockets when he was smiling after missing that game tying 3, i forgot which game. The Magic didn't make the playoffs this year, but they were a lot better than last year, and Dwight Howard is going to be great and accomplish way more with the Magic than McGrady ever did. Am I bitter about T-Mac leaving? No, I'm glad he's gone. I'm just here tellin you guys that T-Mac is garbage cause all of you seem to be on his jock.


*I did not know what McGrady did in game 7 against Piston when playing for Magics. But in game 7 against Mavericks, McGrady wasn't laughing at all but the opposite (pic below) and I was moved by his emotion. Maybe, it is a different McGrady. His attitude has changed and he is a better player overall. *

*It is possible that with better players surrounding him, his past frustration is gone and so did his 'don't care attitude' (according to your description of McGrady). As far as Houston fans are concerned, Rockets had a great player in McGrady and for you is a 'good ridden'. *

*Let us agreed that both teams are happy with what they got. We are definitely happy. McGrady and Yao will be the future of Rockets plus better supporting role players. Anyway, wish Magics best of luck next season 'cuz I am still a fan of Steve Francis.*


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

FRANCO just to clear things up for everyone, this isn't really Jon Weisbrod is it? I want to be sure you are only a bitter Orlando fan and not related to anyone in the Orlando organization.

Orlando won't make the playoffs next year either. Their record will improve by 2 or 3 wins with Francis at the point.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

And the Rockets will lose in the first round again, but this time it wont go 7 games.


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

Franco 5 said:


> And the Rockets will lose in the first round again, but this time it wont go 7 games.


Whatever makes you sleep at night.

Just don't watch the Magic next year, cause Francis won't make you sleep at night.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Good thread!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

John said:


> Good thread!


is Franco 5 the first graduate from ur HATERS school? LMAO! I'd like to see more scrubs from that no mask cursing - YM  school. But u r also a scrub as a teacher,cuz even if ur students work their no mask cursing - YM off they still can't reach the level of John in his prime. LMAO!


----------



## Chairman Mao (May 21, 2005)

Why do you think T-Mac is all of a sudden going to lead the Rockets to the Finals? You act like this guy was a rookie and is going to improve next year. If you haven't noticed, he doesn't improve. He plays the same every year, and loses in the first round every year. I mean come on, up 2-0 in a first round series and instead of talking about a 2nd round matchup right now you're talking about next year.[/QUOTE]

Whether T-mac can lead Rockets into the Final or not is depends on the team and the players themselvs, not on you.


----------



## Chairman Mao (May 21, 2005)

Franco 5 said:


> Why do you think T-Mac is all of a sudden going to lead the Rockets to the Finals? You act like this guy was a rookie and is going to improve next year. If you haven't noticed, he doesn't improve. He plays the same every year, and loses in the first round every year. I mean come on, up 2-0 in a first round series and instead of talking about a 2nd round matchup right now you're talking about next year.



Whether T-mac can lead Rockets into the Final or not is depends on the team and the players themselvs, not on you.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Chairman Mao said:


> Whether T-mac can lead Rockets into the Final or not is depends on the team and the players themselvs, not on you.


Hello, Chairman Mao


----------

